# Female fronted djent?



## Jacobine (Feb 22, 2012)

are there any djent bands with a girl singer?
(pretty cool idea huh?)
Is there and what do you think?


----------



## jCo76 (Feb 22, 2012)

Mask of Judas

Mask of Judas | Facebook


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 22, 2012)

Synthetic Breed now have a female vocalist with a mad set of pipes on her, though she hasn't appeared on any releases yet.


----------



## Jacobine (Feb 22, 2012)

awssoooooooooooommmmmmmmmmmmeeeeeeee!
they both sound good. anyone else?


----------



## groovemasta (Feb 22, 2012)

periphery































Jk love you periphery  (no negs please  I had to do it before someone did )


----------



## Polyrhythmic (Feb 23, 2012)

Destiny Potato, David Maxim Micic's band!


----------



## DLG (Feb 23, 2012)

djentanescence







but seriously, destiny potato is what you're looking for.


----------



## Randy (Feb 23, 2012)

Polyrhythmic said:


> Destiny Potato, David Maxim Micic's band!



This.


----------



## Gabe_LTD (Feb 27, 2012)

Randy said:


> This.




Destiny potato needs to release their album...


----------



## Ralyks (Feb 27, 2012)

I guess Look Right Penny is sorta djenty?


----------



## themike (Feb 27, 2012)

Ralyks said:


> I guess Look Right Penny is sorta djenty?




I can't wait for their new CD, the wait has literally been killing me.


----------



## Randy (Feb 27, 2012)

You mean the one that came out on Valentine's Day or is there another one I'm missing? Totally new to this band, so I have no idea.


----------



## Angus Clark (Feb 27, 2012)

It's been said before, but Destiny Potato. Looking forward to seeing them at the UK Tech Metal Fest


----------



## Ralyks (Feb 27, 2012)

Randy said:


> You mean the one that came out on Valentine's Day or is there another one I'm missing?



As far as I know, the album came out Valentines Day. I definitely need to check it out myself, I'm digging the 'pop vocals meets tech metal riffs' sounds they have going for them.


----------



## Blondino (Feb 27, 2012)

Some To-Mera has elements of djent in it


----------



## Jacobine (Feb 28, 2012)

groovemasta said:


> periphery
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
lulz i was gonna put that in the original post but i didnt wanna have an insti-dead thread.


----------



## themike (Feb 28, 2012)

Randy said:


> You mean the one that came out on Valentine's Day or is there another one I'm missing? Totally new to this band, so I have no idea.



You are 100% right, I am so stoked. The album is fucking amazing 
Protest The Hero with Paramore vocals. All things that make muh heart pound! haha


----------



## caskettheclown (Feb 28, 2012)

We need more female fronted Djent!


----------



## mcleanab (Feb 28, 2012)

I wouldn't say "djent," but certainly check out FEAR OF GOD. Old, but brutal stuff...


----------



## AnarchyDivine88 (Feb 29, 2012)

Not Djent at all, but I like The Agonist. That girl has range. She also happens to be smoking hot


----------



## Semi-pro (Aug 26, 2015)

Hey guys! Stumbled upon this and thought I'd shamelessly necroplug my band since -while not totally th4ll and dj0nt- it's got plenty of such influences and I think this topic is more relevant than another "suggest tech/death bands who play in B plz" thread


----------



## MrSleepwalker (Aug 26, 2015)

Here's some sick djent with female vocals :


----------



## Nlelith (Aug 27, 2015)

Male+Female vocals:





Though, this band turned to djent only with 2013 album release, their previous music is one of the most underrated modern melodeath. They played on 6-string guitars and had another dude on harsh vocals.


----------



## turbo_4i4ka (Aug 28, 2015)

This: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bH54exN6f0Q

The girl is an ex-vocalist of Destiny Potato. Yeah, surprising, I know...


----------



## Vincent Atmadja (Feb 12, 2021)

i've Found a Hidden gem.. maybe you should check this one out 
they do covers of a popular song and female fronted djent band


----------



## bostjan (Feb 12, 2021)

Vincent Atmadja said:


> i've Found a Hidden gem.. maybe you should check this one out
> they do covers of a popular song and female fronted djent band



Victor Ibanez Dimarzio is the lead guitarist? I wonder if he's endorsed by Seymour Duncan and Schecter? Lol


----------



## Nlelith (Feb 13, 2021)

What's the fine for necrophilia in this part of Tamriel?

This one got resurrected twice.


----------



## Emperoff (Feb 13, 2021)

This is Necrothread week, apparently


----------



## Vincent Atmadja (Feb 7, 2022)

bostjan said:


> Victor Ibanez Dimarzio is the lead guitarist? I wonder if he's endorsed by Seymour Duncan and Schecter? Lol


I Agree ! Maybe he will change his name into Victor Seymour Duncan


----------



## Vincent Atmadja (Feb 7, 2022)

Vincent Atmadja said:


> i've Found a Hidden gem.. maybe you should check this one out
> they do covers of a popular song and female fronted djent band



*They also have their single releases *


----------



## Grindspine (Feb 7, 2022)

Cepheid is pretty djenty. 

Un3h also does vocals for some Takamachi Walk material.


----------



## Randy (Feb 7, 2022)

Look Right Penny link is dead so reposting


----------



## Emperoff (Feb 7, 2022)

Oooh! a necrobump with an "I agree" message. Classic!


----------



## ArtDecade (Feb 7, 2022)

Keep it saxxy.


----------



## feilong29 (Feb 7, 2022)

AnarchyDivine88 said:


> Not Djent at all, but I like The Agonist. That girl has range. She also happens to be smoking hot


Isn't she the one that is currently in Arch Enemy? I like the Agonist as well, really heavy stuff!

World Breaker has a female vocalist and it's got some djent elements to it. Otherwise, the only other band I can think of is Destiny Potato.


----------



## Kaura (Feb 7, 2022)

Grindspine said:


> Cepheid is pretty djenty.
> 
> Un3h also does vocals for some Takamachi Walk material.




This is sick. Thanks for recommending.


----------



## littlebadboy (Feb 7, 2022)

How would you guys classify Spiritbox?


----------



## Kyle Jordan (Feb 8, 2022)

Folks are leaving money on the table in the female fronted djent scene by not have a band called “Misshuggah”.


----------



## bostjan (Feb 8, 2022)

littlebadboy said:


> How would you guys classify Spiritbox?


They are the "in" sound for 2020's metal. Nü-post-nü-metal? 

I don't think there's really any new bands doing djent as an artform anymore, but there are certainly djenty riffs that will work their way into other metal subgenres. Maybe subgenres in general are going out of style and everything will just simply be metal, but I doubt it.


----------



## fantom (Feb 8, 2022)

I'd argue Mechina has evolved more and more towards female vocals. I think about half of their songs on the last 2 albums are female vocals. I'd suggest listening to Cryoshock to get an idea of what they do.


----------



## fantom (Feb 8, 2022)

feilong29 said:


> Isn't she the one that is currently in Arch Enemy? I like the Agonist as well, really heavy stuff!


The Agonist kicked out Alissa the day she joined Arch Enemy. Almost like they were waiting to do it and just waiting for any reason. She was very publicly not agreeing with their choice IIRC. I'd argue their new singer (over 10 years really new?) is better. I'm not really a fan either way.


----------



## CovertSovietBear (Feb 8, 2022)

Polyrhythmic said:


> Destiny Potato, David Maxim Micic's band!


Damn almost forgot Destiny Potato was a thing!!!


----------



## RobDobble6S7 (Feb 8, 2022)

littlebadboy said:


> How would you guys classify Spiritbox?


Modern metalcore


----------



## shpence (Feb 8, 2022)

Dang this thread is 10 years old. The latest Vexed album, "Culling Culture" has some djent-y stuff and is female fronted. Definintely impressed me and think it's a solid album.


----------



## Ben Pinkus (Feb 8, 2022)

^ Vexed are cool! 

Blind Summit are my fav up and coming female fronted djenty band : )


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Feb 13, 2022)

not really djent but kinda in that vein:


----------



## Grindspine (Feb 13, 2022)

Kaura said:


> This is sick. Thanks for recommending.


Welcome! Glad to share some Cepheid, Un3h, and Takamachi Walk. That music has kinda kept me sane through the pandemic and not being able to see shows or socialize much and find new stuff.


----------



## CovertSovietBear (Feb 13, 2022)

RobDobble6S7 said:


> Modern metalcore


THICC bass


----------



## slaws (Feb 13, 2022)

CovertSovietBear said:


> Damn almost forgot Destiny Potato was a thing!!!


Destiny Potato is now Sorid Pink and released a pretty great album in 2020.


----------



## VGK17 (Feb 13, 2022)

littlebadboy said:


> How would you guys classify Spiritbox?


Overrated Halestorm.


----------



## Emperoff (Feb 15, 2022)

fantom said:


> The Agonist kicked out Alissa the day she joined Arch Enemy. Almost like they were waiting to do it and just waiting for any reason. She was very publicly not agreeing with their choice IIRC. I'd argue their new singer (over 10 years really new?) is better. I'm not really a fan either way.



Eh. You might want to hear the other side of that story. It's not that hard to find.


----------



## fantom (Feb 15, 2022)

Emperoff said:


> Eh. You might want to hear the other side of that story. It's not that hard to find.


Just out of curiosity I went and read both sides of the story. Her statement screams DARVO. I might have been wrong about how quickly they reacted given all the secrecy around Arch Enemy at the time. Not worth really debating. Don't care much for her or Agonist.


----------



## Koldunya (Feb 15, 2022)

Makes me think if djent and symphonic metal had a love child... (maybe?)



Lol at the necro though XD


----------



## Emperoff (Feb 15, 2022)

fantom said:


> Just out of curiosity I went and read both sides of the story. Her statement screams DARVO. I might have been wrong about how quickly they reacted given all the secrecy around Arch Enemy at the time. Not worth really debating. Don't care much for her or Agonist.



I'd say they reacted way too late. They lost an European tour for firing their singer without a replacement 

Had the chance to see The Agonist live with their new singer and she was really good, but they didn't play anything from Alyssa's albums, which definetely says something.


----------

